# Serwer na Linux'ie jako storage USB

## timor

Witam.

Zastanawiam się czy (a nawet bardziej jak?) można udostępnić dysk serwera opartego o Linux'a jako masowe urządzenie USB. Czyli chcę aby serwer z Linux'em po spięciu kablem USB z pewnym innym urządzeniem był widziany jak np. zwykły pendrive.

Trochę googlałem ale znalazłem tylko jak podpiąć pena na Linux'ie a chcę zrobić coś z goła odwrotnego, czyli "Linux'a przedstawić jako pena po USB".

Czy ktoś z Was potrafi mnie nakierować czym można to zrobić?

--------------

Znalazłem takie coś: http://www.linux-usb.org/gadget/file_storage.html

Nie wiem ile to jest warte - dam znać jak przetestuję.

----------

## p1c2u

Pewnie będziesz musiał zdobyć kabelek A/A i ustawić go w tryb link. Jak kupisz to możliwe, że na płytce będą programy do tego. Ale to moja teoria nigdy nie robiłem tego.

----------

## timor

Kabelek męsko/męski na pewno ale nie jestem pewien czy do linkowania. W sumie to mam nadzieję, że nie - bo docelowe urządzenie chciałoby zwykły dysk.

Na razie pobawiłem się chwile zgodnie z tutorem z wcześniejszego posta i po odpaleniu modprobe g_file... z przygotowanym według tutora plikiem do testu zadziałało to tak że pokazał mi się w systemie "pen usb" i udało mi się go bez problemu zamontować: 

```
[  918.277073] dummy_hcd dummy_hcd: USB Host+Gadget Emulator, driver 02 May 2005

[  918.277077] dummy_hcd dummy_hcd: Dummy host controller

[  918.277133] dummy_hcd dummy_hcd: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[  918.277204] usb usb9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  918.277234] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  918.277240] hub 9-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[  918.279561] g_file_storage gadget: File-backed Storage Gadget, version: 20 November 2008

[  918.279564] g_file_storage gadget: Number of LUNs=1

[  918.279567] g_file_storage gadget-lun0: ro=0, file: /root/pen-test

[  918.610013] usb 9-1: new high speed USB device using dummy_hcd and address 2

[  918.840093] usb 9-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  918.850085] g_file_storage gadget: high speed config #1

[  918.914245] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[  918.916926] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  918.917039] usb-storage: device found at 2

[  918.917042] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  918.917038] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[  918.917041] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[  923.923798] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  923.952534] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Linux    File-Stor Gadget 0302 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  923.952981] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[  924.052519] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] 1048576 512-byte logical blocks: (536 MB/512 MiB)

[  924.200250] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[  924.200254] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 0f 00 00 00

[  924.200257] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  924.402518] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  924.402523]  sde: sde1

[  924.722522] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  924.722527] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

[ 1053.079820] usb 9-1: USB disconnect, address 2

```

Muszę skombinować kabel i sprawdzić jak można takie urządzenie powiązać z konkretnym interfejsem USB.

----------

